# help! female in heat!



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, my female has been in heat and now chases my male all over, bent down shaking her tail in the air and chirping. When she does this he FREAKS OUT!!!
He runs away, some times he hits her with his beak, and other times he chirps loudly for me to come get him and he paces back and forth and looks like he's going to leap off his perch just to get away!

I figure he must be too young to meet her needs. But what do I do with him? She keeps bothering him, and he keeps getting upset...Not sure what to do.
Do I need to get her a mate? They both live outside their cages during the day on a jungle gym. If I reach to him, when this is happening he will hop on my hand or shoulder to get away, only problem is...then so will she!!! I really do not want her getting hot and heavy on my shoulder

Please I need suggestions. I feel so bad for my little guy.

Thanks,
Madison


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Put her in her cage and close the door. That is what I would do. And give them turns on who is out and who is in. Good luck with your girl!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you could also decrease the daily light to less then 12 hours a day and decrease the greens if tyhis don,t work if you have another cage try one in each cage


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Please seperate the birds!
My male rescue was severely damaged by several hens-the hen will get frustrated eventually & will attack!
Jerry


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a link about helping with tiel hormones 
http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx


----------

